# Happy Birthday Zombie-F



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the guy who makes this whole place possible! Hope your day is great, Dave!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zombie-F!
Thanks for everything you do!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the Overseer!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Zombie-F!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Z-F!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday ZF!

Happybirthday2.mp4 Video by Hauntiholik | Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Whoa! It's the boss's B-Day! Have a great one, Z!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, ZF!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday and a huge thank you from me too Dave!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Have a wonderful Birthday Dave! I hope you have a great year!! *


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Zombie-F! 
Thank you for the forum


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A big Happy birthday Z, you deserve it!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Zombie-F and thanks for wonderful site.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya, Zombie-F!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, everyone!

I got to celebrate in style since my birthday coincided with the Ghoulie Manor Cast Party on Saturday. Lots of costumed shenanigans!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Zombie-F!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday to Zombie-F!


----------

